# Goodbye, Rodney Dangerfield



## greypilgrim (Oct 6, 2004)

One of my favorite actors, comedians, and legends 
(not to mention a treasury of deathless quotes) 
of Hollywood has passed away. 

My favorite movie of his was "Easy Money". 
I will miss him, he was great  

link 





and that golf movie, can't remember the name (too sad)


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 6, 2004)

Hope he will find his way to the Halls of Mandos. "Easy Money was just great and his playng... He will be missed.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 16, 2004)

Alas...he got no respect in life...let's honor him in death. Cheers!


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Oct 17, 2004)

I never really knew him like people in America know him, he wasn't really big here that way. But he did creep me out big time in Natural Born Killers. Cudos for that, I've been checking up on his other stuff too, and he was a funny guy. 

Rest in Peave Mr.Dangerfield.


----------

